# Rating for lyft only a 4.67



## DRider85

Been doing it 3 days. Don't know what I did wrong. Is it harder to maintain a good rating with lyft than Uber? What should I do to improve? What do these riders want? The city can be hectic, I'm trying the best I can. In Uber i am a 4.88 after 175 rides. I had 19 five stars before getting anything less. And with lyft after only 19 rides I am a 4.67! I'm barely above the minimum rating I need to keep activation. I don't want to be deactivated. Why are lyft riders more 2 faced? They think a 4 is good or something?


----------



## LEAFdriver

Do they know that you also do Uber? A lot of Lyft riders HATE Uber, so I wonder if they downrate you for that?


----------



## DRider85

LEAFdriver said:


> Do they know that you also do Uber? A lot of Lyft riders HATE Uber, so I wonder if they downrate you for that?


Well I don't know. I have to have both stickers. I mean what can I do? I just don't want to be deactivated. Is there anything I can do if my rating is low after 100 rides? Any coarse? I would do anything.


----------



## Lyfty

Lol I posted a thread about lyft rating a few hours ago. I have the same issue. I would have a perfect day and it seems to me that all my pax would rate 5. I give them almost superior service. Yet the next day I notice that my rating actually went down. Some people like you mentioned are two faced.


----------



## LEAFdriver

JTR said:


> Simply email lyft to remove unfairly rated trips on riders comment copy and past (Great rider! any tip would appreciate it. might rate me low for no reason. remove unfairly rated trips lyft)


Could you explain more clearly what you meant here please?


----------



## JTR

LEAFdriver said:


> Could you explain more clearly what you meant here please?


Nmifudgi


----------



## Adieu

I'm the other way around.

That said... I think there's a LOT of stereotypes and preconceptions/expectations involved.

Some of them you catch onto. Some, you might NEVER know unless you switch personas AND vehicles.

If you reaaaaallly care, consider what they expect to get based on each company's advertising claims AND what they are actually used to getting.


Oh....and if they're chatty, remember to regularly lie about where you're from --- as needed.


----------



## Andretti

DRider85 said:


> Been doing it 3 days. Don't know what I did wrong. Is it harder to maintain a good rating with lyft than Uber? What should I do to improve? What do these riders want? The city can be hectic, I'm trying the best I can. In Uber i am a 4.88 after 175 rides. I had 19 five stars before getting anything less. And with lyft after only 19 rides I am a 4.67! I'm barely above the minimum rating I need to keep activation. I don't want to be deactivated. Why are lyft riders more 2 faced? They think a 4 is good or something?


I'm new to both systems, and started Lyft first. I had no problems with Lyfters, and got maybe 20 perfect 5's in a row until I got a low rating, and I believe it was my fault by screwing-up badly using the app on my first Line call creating a billing error. Another 10 Lyft calls or more later and they were all 5's too, so I'm back up at 5 (rounded).

The moment I pull-over to drop them off, I immediately hold me phone in hand where they can see my screen, and I quickly tell them:

_"I ended the ride, so your charges stop, and I rated you a 5 - have a good one!"_

As I'm saying the above, I do it right in front of them to see. I make it appear as a courtesy to show their meter has indeed stopped, and I say the rating as if in passing.

I've yet to have my first significantly negative customer experience. I have yet to work bar closings.


----------



## wk1102

DRider85 said:


> Been doing it 3 days. Don't know what I did wrong. Is it harder to maintain a good rating with lyft than Uber? What should I do to improve? What do these riders want? The city can be hectic, I'm trying the best I can. In Uber i am a 4.88 after 175 rides. I had 19 five stars before getting anything less. And with lyft after only 19 rides I am a 4.67! I'm barely above the minimum rating I need to keep activation. I don't want to be deactivated. Why are lyft riders more 2 faced? They think a 4 is good or something?


Just like when you had this meltdown because your Uber rating went down this will pass. get some more trips and it will go up. Who know why they rate low, you talked too much, you talked too little, they thought you were ugly, they thought you were too good looking...

Just pile up some 5s, do the try to do anything, just drive and be friendly. Just like with your Uber rating, it will come up.


----------



## Stan07

1-) Lyft manipulate your ratings to make you accept more rides.

2-) Lyft riders downrate you on purpose so they can ask for discount or refund. They are 2faced like that. Welcome to the Lyft hell.


----------



## unPat

Uber is like McDonald's and lyft is like checkers in some market. So what you say and how you say makes a lot of difference .


----------



## DRider85

unPat said:


> Uber is like McDonald's and lyft is like checkers in some market. So what you say and how you say makes a lot of difference .


Yea but what about what you don't say? I mean how much can I really say then to say hi?


----------



## luvgurl22

DRider85 said:


> Been doing it 3 days. Don't know what I did wrong. Is it harder to maintain a good rating with lyft than Uber? What should I do to improve? What do these riders want? The city can be hectic, I'm trying the best I can. In Uber i am a 4.88 after 175 rides. I had 19 five stars before getting anything less. And with lyft after only 19 rides I am a 4.67! I'm barely above the minimum rating I need to keep activation. I don't want to be deactivated. Why are lyft riders more 2 faced? They think a 4 is good or something?


Don't panic.The rating is an average of your last 100 rides.It should stabilize as your ride count increases.You should get a weekly feedback email at the end of the week with some good and negative feedback,if any, but generally I find that Lyft passengers are more forthcoming with 5 star ratings than Uber passengers so I'm sure you will be fine with more rides.So far you are polite,a safe driver, and keep your car immaculate you should be ok.Some passengers are also hard to please so every now and then you will get unfair ratings.You can usually dispute it with Lyft support.They will throw it out if it's something ridiculous.Relax,have fun,good luck


----------



## Trump Economics

Lyft goes by your last 100 rides, so it will go back up again shortly. You wouldn't get deactivated unless your rating stayed like that for awhile, and I don't know that 1-2 weeks would even fit the criteria. Also, I can't imagine them looking at new drivers too harshly, either. They know it takes time to get the hang of it. Plus, they're desperate for drivers. The turnover is always high.

P.S. A high rating won't get you better rides or better pay. It's used to brainwash you and keep you in fear, that way you'll beat yourself up and try even harder to act like a trained seal whenever a passenger rates you poorly (through no fault of your own).

Don't ever get caught up in bad ratings, and take comfort in knowing that if you ever were terminated for ratings, you can dispute it, file for Unemployment (you might win), speak to the media, hire an attorney for wrongful termination, and fight the arbitration agreement. If all else fails, Lyft's settlement with its drivers might one day be moot because they can't enforce an arbitration agreement that violates federal law. Uber is dealing with that right now, and it has to do with PAGA. This, then, means that if all avenues "do fail" with Lyft, there might be an opening some day, and you might have a chance to get backpay for all of those hours when you earned "less than minimum wage," which you're about to experience.

Best of luck.

http://m.sfgate.com/business/article/What-s-next-for-Uber-drivers-lawsuit-9173534.p


----------



## MichaelMax

Is it really a big deal? Do we really have to worry about something we have no control over? A 4 out of 5 stars is great as far as I'm concerned.
I would only rate Uber and/ or Lyft a 3 on a good day and 2 on a normal day and 1 on a bad day. If they start paying me travel mileage and time to get the passenger, all those rating will go up 1 star.
I'm not going to buy them water, offer them beer or soda, noting but a ride and I think they are lucky to get that for so cheap.
I have about 25 rides with lyft and I had a 5 for the first 5 rides or so then it dropped to 4.6, now I'm at 4.7 and they better not threaten me. They do often tell me I have a low acceptance rating but I am not driving more than 10 minutes, tops, to PU a passenger. Theres no reason they cant tell the passenger it will cost this much because he is the closest driver, take it it leave it.
I do have a 5 with Uber but I've only done 4 uber rides so far.
Personally I rather have a $5 tip and a bad rating than a 5 star rating and no tip.
How do you guys like it when a passenger tells you they like Lyft better than Uber because they can tip on the app, but what they really mean is they like Lyft better because the driver does not know he did not tip any way til after he's gone.


----------



## K-pax

LEAFdriver said:


> Do they know that you also do Uber? A lot of Lyft riders HATE Uber, so I wonder if they downrate you for that?


Nah. I have both stickers on my car and I have a 5.0 (350 rides) on Lyft.


----------



## DRider85

Now I'm a 4.9. Strange. Can we have lyft stop
Emailing us daily summaries though?


----------



## drivininsac

DRider85 said:


> Now I'm a 4.9. Strange. Can we have lyft stop
> Emailing us daily summaries though?


Personally I like the Daily summaries. If for some reason the pax leaves a good comment it shows me. I then know that what I am doing is working and that I actually deserve the rating I have.

I take notes of every pax I have. If I see on the daily summary that my rating has dropped significantly I go back and figure out which pax it was and try to determine if it was just them being bitter or if I had an off ride.

Remember your rating is cumulative of the past 100 rides. It sounds like you were having some mistakes in the beginning but you got it worked out. This is a good thing.


----------



## DRider85

So what are all your ratings? I started at a 4.67 and then went up to 4.9. Now I'm 107 rides in and it went back down to a 4.8. When I saw that I was a bit disappointed. I don't see any feedback that tells me how I can improve. Would love to know who rated me low. Do you think 4.8 is okay?


----------



## DRider85

K-pax said:


> Nah. I have both stickers on my car and I have a 5.0 (350 rides) on Lyft.


Dang how did you maintain a 5? I'm upset. I drive a nice car with leather, comfort seats. I give my pax water, mints, and have been driving very safely. Been taking my car in for washes, use febreeze. If I knew who was rating me bad, I would definitely return the favor.


----------



## drivininsac

If you're not deactivated you're ok.

I have been sitting at about 4.97 for a month. The weekly summaries are where you would find negative commentside. You probably will never see anything there.

And stop giving the pax stuff. Use the mints for yourself so you have fresh breath. Save the water for the really drunk pax that you don't want puking. Use febreeze only when you need to. Some people are sensitive to the smell. Just roll your windows down while going to your next pax. That should be enough. Otherwise use the febreeze. 

Just keep driving and doing what you're doing. You're fine.


----------



## DRider85

drivininsac said:


> If you're not deactivated you're ok.
> 
> I have been sitting at about 4.97 for a month. The weekly summaries are where you would find negative commentside. You probably will never see anything there.
> 
> Just keep driving and doing what you're doing. You're fine.


Well I've only seen positive comments in my weekly summary. So I wonder why my rating is not as high as yours. I have no idea who rated me less than 5 at this point.


----------



## drivininsac

DRider85 said:


> Well I've only seen positive comments in my weekly summary. So I wonder why my rating is not as high as yours. I have no idea who rated me less than 5 at this point.


Here's the thing....

It doesn't matter why they did it.

You're sitting at an average rating. Be happy and keep going.


----------



## DRider85

drivininsac said:


> Here's the thing....
> 
> It doesn't matter why they did it.
> 
> You're sitting at an average rating. Be happy and keep going.


Well how do I be better than average? Do they want me to drive faster? Take the yellow light more? Talk more? I don't understand because it doesn't say anything in the feedback other than nice comments. My car is very nice and I have been very thorough with my driving. Even got a new blue tooth so that the navigation doesn't bother pax. My ratings seemed to only DROP since I got the blue tooth which makes no sense. Maybe it got even quieter without the navigator, I have no idea. I give out water, sometimes customers take water without asking. I don't understand why I can't see who rated me low.


----------



## drivininsac

You seemed to have answered your own question...



DRider85 said:


> Even got a new blue tooth so that the navigation doesn't bother pax. My ratings seemed to only DROP since I got the blue tooth which makes no sense.


I blast my Google Maps. If my pax complain I tell them I keep it loud so I can hear it and so they know where they are and so they can "correct" the GPS. It makes them feel smart when they do.

And if you change something and your ratings go down, that's a good indicator of what happened. Throw that Bluetooth away. Blast the GPS, let the pax think they are smart.

And quit giving them stuff.


----------



## DRider85

drivininsac said:


> You seemed to have answered your own question...
> 
> I blast my Google Maps. If my pax complain I tell them I keep it loud so I can hear it and so they know where they are and so they can "correct" the GPS. It makes them feel smart when they do.
> 
> And if you change something and your ratings go down, that's a good indicator of what happened. Throw that Bluetooth away. Blast the GPS, let the pax think they are smart.
> 
> And quit giving them stuff.


You BLAST the Gps? Hmm. I talked to someone that is very into blue tooths because it makes you look smart and professional.


----------



## drivininsac

DRider85 said:


> You BLAST the Gps? Hmm. I talked to someone that is very into blue tooths because it makes you look smart and professional.


So, you said it yourself....you got the Bluetooth and your ratings went down.

So get rid of it.

You are doing an ok job. Work for the money not the praise.

Also think about the times that you drive. Maybe your style isn't right for those pax. I love the drunks. They are a blast to give rides to. I join their fun. I had a car full last night and we were singing and carrying on.


----------



## UberAnt39

It's SF, get a #RESIST sticker and learn the anti-Trump dogma. Every Lyft rider will love you. Take the sticker down for Uber rides. The 1 in 10 will all 1* you.


----------



## DRider85

drivininsac said:


> So, you said it yourself....you got the Bluetooth and your ratings went down.
> 
> So get rid of it.
> 
> You are doing an ok job. Work for the money not the praise.
> 
> Also think about the times that you drive. Maybe your style isn't right for those pax. I love the drunks. They are a blast to give rides to. I join their fun. I had a car full last night and we were singing and carrying on.


I guess I have to not bring blue tooth. My rating went from 4.86 to 4.79 in one day. So depressed and unmotivated now.

Join their fun? So butt into their conversations? I just don't know why I'm getting rated low.

It would hurt me if a passenger who drank water my water rated me low. I picked him up, he told me that I could have taken another road. Then took a water and then when I dropped him off says the place he's going to doesn't let him have a bottle and so he has to leave it. If he rated me low then that's a shame.

Then other times I'm on 19th avenue and I can't turn left on certain streets so have to go around. Pax sometimes don't know this. So maybe I get rated low for that.

I'm just really upset how I seemed to have a good day and my ratings went lower. Been trying so hard. My car is super clean and I have a nicer car than most with comfortable, leather seats. I keep thinking who do these pax think they are?


----------



## kinicky21

Heard a funny story from A pax. He gets in car guy barely speaks English but gets out a hello then shuts down speaking. Drops off pax 10 minutes later and turns to the backseat to look at him and dead serious in broken English said "I rate you 5 now you rate me 5" made me chuckle.

If a pax ever says your awesome here's your five stars I say hey thanks for the stars but a buck a star is way more important for me. Most of em peel out a few bucks or toss me a 5$ tip in app.


----------



## kinicky21

I do like the idea of showing them and telling them you rated them 5 stars in the app so they will then open up their lyft app and rate you back and then the tip screen pops up! 

Had another pax say she recommends lyft drivers to make sure you tell them to rate you because the tip screen pops up. She said sometimes she comes home tired or drunk and if the lyft app isn't open, or on her screen, and her volume is down, or doesn't check email. She won't remember to rate and tosses her phone down and goes to bed. Then she said with Lyft (and I don't know if this is true) but if you don't go back in the app within three days you can't rate or tip. So if she forgets no tip. 

She ended up tipping me 8$ on a 34$ ride so I know she's a tipper and not bs.

By the way if it's true that after three days of not opening the app if you forgot to tip or rate it goes away is total bs.

So tldr: make sure you tell lyft pax to rate you after the ride so the tip option comes up and you at least have a chance for a tip. 

PS I failed English and my grammar/punctuation is terrible. Just trying to throw out a good suggestion I received for tips.


----------



## DRider85

So some pax don't understand rating system huh? They think 4 is good. Therefore we shouldn't be required to have a real high score cuz on yelp a 4 is really good.


----------



## jb91360

DRider85 said:


> Well how do I be better than average? Do they want me to drive faster? Take the yellow light more? Talk more? I don't understand because it doesn't say anything in the feedback other than nice comments. My car is very nice and I have been very thorough with my driving. Even got a new blue tooth so that the navigation doesn't bother pax. My ratings seemed to only DROP since I got the blue tooth which makes no sense. Maybe it got even quieter without the navigator, I have no idea. I give out water, sometimes customers take water without asking. I don't understand why I can't see who rated me low.


Relax! How many rides have you done? Your rating is just from the last 100 rides, and will vary often, and for no good reason. Stop giving away mints, and buy yourself some antacid-you'll give yourself an ulcer at this rate.

Just be pleasant, not pushy. Riders are probably sensing your tension, which makes them feel uncomfortable. Relax, be cheerful, and don't sweat it. My rating has varied between 4.85 to 4.95, but usually hovers around 4.92. It really doesn't matter. I've had negative comments, like "didn't like his accent" (I'm English) to "made me miss my flight on purpose" from an idiot who allowed 1 hour to get to LAX 45 miles away in Friday afternoon traffic, check in and get through security.

You'll never please everyone.


----------



## drivininsac

DRider85 said:


> So some pax don't understand rating system huh? They think 4 is good. Therefore we shouldn't be required to have a real high score cuz on yelp a 4 is really good.


Don't assume pax know anything.

It seems you have a propensity for freaking out over things, posting about it, getting serious advice, and not listening. I'm closing out my first month with Lyft and haven't had near the issues that you have posted about. Take a look at how you are doing things when you are out there and learn what works for you and what doesn't. We can't solve everything for you, we can only give you advice on how we do things.

And don't be desperate for those ratings. If you're rated as average you won't get deactivated. Who cares if you are 5 star?

You know how I learned the most to help me prepare for driving for Lyft? I rode as a pax. I asked the driver questions. Do this.

You probably won't listen and freak out about something else. Oh well.

Oh. STOP GIVING YOUR PAX STUFF!


----------



## DRider85

jb91360 said:


> Relax! How many rides have you done? Your rating is just from the last 100 rides, and will vary often, and for no good reason. Stop giving away mints, and buy yourself some antacid-you'll give yourself an ulcer at this rate.
> 
> Just be pleasant, not pushy. Riders are probably sensing your tension, which makes them feel uncomfortable. Relax, be cheerful, and don't sweat it. My rating has varied between 4.85 to 4.95, but usually hovers around 4.92. It really doesn't matter. I've had negative comments, like "didn't like his accent" (I'm English) to "made me miss my flight on purpose" from an idiot who allowed 1 hour to get to LAX 45 miles away in Friday afternoon traffic, check in and get through security.
> 
> You'll never please everyone.


I started at 4.62. I'm at 4.79 now after 107 rides. I was at a 4.88 just 1-2 days ago. So it swings a lot. Went from 4.9 to just under 4.8. I might not get deactivated but feelings are a little hurt.


----------



## Andretti

drivininsac said:


> So, you said it yourself....you got the Bluetooth and your ratings went down.
> 
> So get rid of it.
> 
> You are doing an ok job. Work for the money not the praise.
> 
> Also think about the times that you drive. Maybe your style isn't right for those pax. *I love the drunks. They are a blast to give rides to. I join their fun. I had a car full last night and we were singing and carrying on.*


You're a far better man, than I.


----------



## DRider85

Any way to opt out of daily feedback? I get too obsessed and my emotions are like a roller coaster.


----------



## JuniorSF

DRider85 said:


> Any way to opt out of daily feedback? I get too obsessed and my emotions are like a roller coaster.


Not that I know of. But be like the rest here, and don't open daily or weekly feedback. I for one don't check it, well maybe I do, but it barely happens.


----------



## DRider85

JuniorSF said:


> Not that I know of. But be like the rest here, and don't open daily or weekly feedback. I for one don't check it, well maybe I do, but it barely happens.


The only downside to not checking it is you might risk sometime reporting something false and you can't catch it in ample time.


----------



## JuniorSF

DRider85 said:


> The only downside to not checking it is you might risk sometime reporting something false and you can't catch it in ample time.


4☆ and below dont show comments. Those below it, safety, navigation and such, dont even matter that much. It's just for the driver to be paranoid. I don't even check daily for that. I just read 5☆ comments only, but doesn't change how I drive.


----------



## DRider85

JuniorSF said:


> 4☆ and below dont show comments. Those below it, safety, navigation and such, dont even matter that much. It's just for the driver to be paranoid. I don't even check daily for that. I just read 5☆ comments only, but doesn't change how I drive.


Well they do a good job at making me paranoid


----------



## fairsailing

The best advice for high ratings is enjoy your work. Period.


----------



## cenTiPede

DRider85 said:


> Well they do a good job at making me paranoid


WRONG! You do a bad job not getting paranoid.

Take responsibility. Nobody can make you feel anything. Only you can allow yourself to feel a certain way.

I give you


----------



## BrickCityGrl

DRider85 said:


> Dang how did you maintain a 5? I'm upset. I drive a nice car with leather, comfort seats. I give my pax water, mints, and have been driving very safely. Been taking my car in for washes, use febreeze. If I knew who was rating me bad, I would definitely return the favor.


Are you working for money or ratings? Your car can be in tip top condition and pax will still find something to complain about. My ratings fluctuate as well, but as long as I'm not deactivated I just keep it moving. Try talking a little bit more, I hate talking but sometimes I just force myself to come up with something..mention the weather or just a simple "so how are you today". Whatever you do, stop allowing the ratings to upset you.


----------



## AuxCordBoston

drivininsac said:


> Personally I like the Daily summaries. If for some reason the pax leaves a good comment it shows me. I then know that what I am doing is working and that I actually deserve the rating I have.
> 
> I take notes of every pax I have. If I see on the daily summary that my rating has dropped significantly I go back and figure out which pax it was and try to determine if it was just them being bitter or if I had an off ride.
> 
> Remember your rating is cumulative of the past 100 rides. It sounds like you were having some mistakes in the beginning but you got it worked out. This is a good thing.


I would take screen shots of the ping, the arrival and the drop off. I have 306 rides on Uber. My rating went from 4.83 to 4.81 after a pool ride with three riders. I was not sure which rider dinged me so I dinged all 3. I then got two safety flags and my rating dropped to 4.79. So I got a retaliatory ding. I stopped doing that now. Learned my lesson!


----------



## AuxCordBoston

DRider85 said:


> So what are all your ratings? I started at a 4.67 and then went up to 4.9. Now I'm 107 rides in and it went back down to a 4.8. When I saw that I was a bit disappointed. I don't see any feedback that tells me how I can improve. Would love to know who rated me low. Do you think 4.8 is okay?


I'm at 4.91 on lyft but I've learned that lyft ratings don't mean much.


----------



## charmer37

MichaelMax said:


> Is it really a big deal? Do we really have to worry about something we have no control over? A 4 out of 5 stars is great as far as I'm concerned.
> I would only rate Uber and/ or Lyft a 3 on a good day and 2 on a normal day and 1 on a bad day. If they start paying me travel mileage and time to get the passenger, all those rating will go up 1 star.
> I'm not going to buy them water, offer them beer or soda, noting but a ride and I think they are lucky to get that for so cheap.
> I have about 25 rides with lyft and I had a 5 for the first 5 rides or so then it dropped to 4.6, now I'm at 4.7 and they better not threaten me. They do often tell me I have a low acceptance rating but I am not driving more than 10 minutes, tops, to PU a passenger. Theres no reason they cant tell the passenger it will cost this much because he is the closest driver, take it it leave it.
> I do have a 5 with Uber but I've only done 4 uber rides so far.
> Personally I rather have a $5 tip and a bad rating than a 5 star rating and no tip.
> How do you guys like it when a passenger tells you they like Lyft better than Uber because they can tip on the app, but what they really mean is they like Lyft better because the driver does not know he did not tip any way til after he's gone.


 Same here, Lyft also sent a message about not accepting trips, Lyft know I'm not driving 8 miles to pick up a passenger that's only going to the corner store, I'm not offering nothing to any pax to bribe them for a high rating, I'm courteous and friendly but all the pax get from me is a safe trip from a to b.


----------



## vesolehome

You'll be fine. Like others said, lyft ratings are an average of the last 100 rated trips. It doesn't sound like you have many rated trips so all it takes is one 4. Just keep doing what you do for Uber


----------



## fairsailing

I average around 4.95 in 1700 trips (4.95 and up shows to the rider as 5.0 and 4.94 and below shows as 4.9). It bugs me when I am not enjoying this work it shows in my ratings no matter how hard I try for it not to. When I am, it shows in my ratings also.

Low rated riders are more likely to rate you low no matter what you do. With these riders, if safe, end you ride 30 seconds early and show your 5 star rating to them. Don't say anything about the rating, just wish them a nice day. It works more often than not.

Bottled water is generally not worth it unless you are driving the hungover crowd, then it pays well in both tips and ratings.


----------



## Greenie

I've learnt just to do simple things such as when the pax gets in say, "Morning/Hi, ride for (name)." First it make sure you have the correct pax and it already starts the ride on a pleasant one. When rides end, simply, " have a good one or good day." That's all, don't need water, and any other crap. I've manage to maintain pretty much 4.95-4.97 the entire time.


----------



## Stan07

My rating was 4.5, nothing happened. It's 4.9 now, nothing changed, same earnings, same bs.

Stop worrying about your rating, it doesn't mean nothing.


----------



## Trafficat

My Lyft Rep said the cutoff was 4.2

I don't know if that is correct, or not.

Since the Lyft rating is last 100 rides and the Uber rating is last 500 rides, it makes sense why the cutoff would be lower. Less good ratings to average against the handful of guys who always rate low no matter what.


----------



## Stan07

Trafficat said:


> My Lyft Rep said the cutoff was 4.2
> 
> I don't know if that is correct, or not.


 Never heard it before, rating system is a scam to manipulate drivers. Riders rating doesn't mean anything either. I had too many riders between 3.0 and 4.0.


----------



## JuniorSF

Stan07 said:


> Never heard it before, rating system is a scam to manipulate drivers. Riders rating doesn't mean anything either. I had too many riders between 3.0 and 4.0.


Rider ratings is for drivers discretion. Some drivers don't accept passengers 3☆ and below for a reason. But same as drivers, rating doesnt give it justice.

☆ rating in general is not a good system. People rate 4-5☆ for good service, people rate 3-1☆ if bad service, or they don't want to be matched with rider/driver again. People rate some driver/rider bad for stupid reasons.

People are used to seeing 4☆ as already good, but to the system, it looks bad


----------



## Adieu

Haha im Lyft 4.91 / Fuber 4.66

...who knows.

My best guess is females and minorities like me better, and white males haaaaaate me = good lyft bad uber


----------



## Adieu

UberAnt39 said:


> It's SF, get a #RESIST sticker and learn the anti-Trump dogma. Every Lyft rider will love you. Take the sticker down for Uber rides. The 1 in 10 will all 1* you.


Youd think so....

But driving a lifted Ford in a camo ballcap blasting 80s or country in LA =>> still high lyft low fuber ratings... And i KNOW for a fact some lyft pax think im Republican (im not)


----------



## Trafficat

I agree that Lyft pax are more likely leftist. I just started Lyft but so far my rating is higher than Uber. Many Lyft passengers have brought up leftist politics in my car. Many Uber pax have too but I have a hunch there is a higher leftism ratio with Lyft pax. I've been told by my pax that I am "eccentric" so perhaps people guess I lean leftist. Little do they know that I am no friend of communism! But I can be a communist for a 20 minute ride if necessary.


----------



## luvgurl22

BrickCityGrl said:


> Are you working for money or ratings? Your car can be in tip top condition and pax will still find something to complain about. My ratings fluctuate as well, but as long as I'm not deactivated I just keep it moving. Try talking a little bit more, I hate talking but sometimes I just force myself to come up with something..mention the weather or just a simple "so how are you today". Whatever you do, stop allowing the ratings to upset you.


Preach


----------



## luvgurl22

DRider85 said:


> Been doing it 3 days. Don't know what I did wrong. Is it harder to maintain a good rating with lyft than Uber? What should I do to improve? What do these riders want? The city can be hectic, I'm trying the best I can. In Uber i am a 4.88 after 175 rides. I had 19 five stars before getting anything less. And with lyft after only 19 rides I am a 4.67! I'm barely above the minimum rating I need to keep activation. I don't want to be deactivated. Why are lyft riders more 2 faced? They think a 4 is good or something?


Just be polite, no candy/snacks/water, drive safe and keep your car clean, you'll be fine


----------



## UberAnt39

DRider85 said:


> I guess I have to not bring blue tooth. My rating went from 4.86 to 4.79 in one day. So depressed and unmotivated now.
> 
> Join their fun? So butt into their conversations? I just don't know why I'm getting rated low.
> 
> It would hurt me if a passenger who drank water my water rated me low. I picked him up, he told me that I could have taken another road. Then took a water and then when I dropped him off says the place he's going to doesn't let him have a bottle and so he has to leave it. If he rated me low then that's a shame.
> 
> Then other times I'm on 19th avenue and I can't turn left on certain streets so have to go around. Pax sometimes don't know this. So maybe I get rated low for that.
> 
> I'm just really upset how I seemed to have a good day and my ratings went lower. Been trying so hard. My car is super clean and I have a nicer car than most with comfortable, leather seats. I keep thinking who do these pax think they are?


Yours are all such educational posts, I always fee like I know how to be a better and more motivated Driver Partner after reading one. Could you do a thread about Uber charging riders more and then paying drivers more and it working out so well in the end.


----------



## SMOTY

Trump Economics said:


> Lyft goes by your last 100 rides, so it will go back up again shortly. You wouldn't get deactivated unless your rating stayed like that for awhile, and I don't know that 1-2 weeks would even fit the criteria. Also, I can't imagine them looking at new drivers too harshly, either. They know it takes time to get the hang of it. Plus, they're desperate for drivers. The turnover is always high.
> 
> P.S. A high rating won't get you better rides or better pay. It's used to brainwash you and keep you in fear, that way you'll beat yourself up and try even harder to act like a trained seal whenever a passenger rates you poorly (through no fault of your own).
> 
> Don't ever get caught up in bad ratings, and take comfort in knowing that if you ever were terminated for ratings, you can dispute it, file for Unemployment (you might win), speak to the media, hire an attorney for wrongful termination, and fight the arbitration agreement. If all else fails, Lyft's settlement with its drivers might one day be moot because they can't enforce an arbitration agreement that violates federal law. Uber is dealing with that right now, and it has to do with PAGA. This, then, means that if all avenues "do fail" with Lyft, there might be an opening some day, and you might have a chance to get backpay for all of those hours when you earned "less than minimum wage," which you're about to experience.
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> http://m.sfgate.com/business/article/What-s-next-for-Uber-drivers-lawsuit-9173534.p


You make it seem, keeping a high rating is work but not it simple be cool and courteous and no need to worry in that sense or even sweat 1 or 2 pax about them rating you badly just because they are that ******bag that comments and knocks you down for friendliness and safety even thought you know in your heart that's not you lol


----------



## Trump Economics

I have no idea what you just said.


----------



## LyftMommi

How does one read that reviews for drivers on lyft?


----------



## AuxCordBoston

LyftMommi said:


> How does one read that reviews for drivers on lyft?


???


----------



## Adieu

LyftMommi said:


> How does one read that reviews for drivers on lyft?


They're not shared with customers

As to the ones YOU get, they'll mail em to you every* Friday

* - you MAY need to log on for a few seconds on Thursday, else it sometimes doesn't send it


----------



## DRider85

Well I'm a few months into it now and am a 4.89 and I don't try hard anymore. No forced conversations, no waters, or mints. Waters never helped me get a better rating. I can confirm that now.


----------



## DRider85

I'm now a 4.94 with Lyft, not sure how. But I don't give away water and stuff anymore. And my ratings have only went up.


----------



## Andretti

DRider85 said:


> I'm now a 4.94 with Lyft, not sure how. But I don't give away water and stuff anymore. And my ratings have only went up.


I have a similar Lyft rating.

My Uber rating though is a full tenth lower. No idea why. I drive both the same. Uber has some crappy pax sometimes.


----------



## MrMikeNC

I care about acceptance rate (I probably shouldn't) but not the actual driver rating. I've fluctuated between 4.6 to 4.7 to 4.9 and back again. Riders are idiots that can grade you bad and you do everything right, or grade you good when you do everything wrong. They're fickle. Just be yourself.

Also, my attitude has always been this is to keep bills paid until I find a real job, so this is temporary anyway. I guess for people where this is not temporary but their primary source of income they would worry more about ratings and pleasing pax. I've said it before I'll say it again, have an exit plan. Don't let this job stress you even if it is your primary source of income. I promise you they're not stressing about _you._


----------



## DrivingForYou

I am a 5 star (4.97) and I average $25 in tips per day (about $150/week as I drive 6 days).

**** number one most important: good pickup, good route, and good drop off location. Bad navigation, missing the pickup or drop off, is a sure way to a lower rating. I prefer Google maps AND my own personal knowledge of the area. That said, I also added the following enhancements and boosted my rating and tips:

* I offer candy or mints at the start of the ride. This costs maybe $5 a week. Buy a big bulk bag at Smart&Final or Costco.
* I wired phone chargers to both the front and back seats. I have all adapters on hand.
* at the start of the trip I ask if they want me to adjust temperature or music, and give them the ETA.
* I have a list of XM radio stations for them to choose, and an AUX hookup if they want to listen to their phone's music.
* when they have bags I exit the vehicle and put them in or take them out of the trunk.
* there's a nylon trashbag behind my seat that I empty at every gas station fill up.
* there are Kleenex in the back seat pockets.
* I communicate to the riders regarding route and drop off. Particularly when I work to avoid traffic. If I need to drop them off a few yards down the road for safety I state "let me drop you off at this driveway for safety".
* I work to avoid traffic and provide the most efficient route. This makes the driving more fun as well,many more interesting than blindly following the route. Better cash tips are the result.
* I use a Bluetooth to listen to GPS so the pax don't hear it. This is also helpful when I decide to choose my own route for efficiency.
* I have a fastrak and take HOV lanes whenever practical to do so.
* there is a welcome sign in the back, with "welcome" in a dozen languages. The sign also indicates some of my other interests in case the customer wants to chat.
* I recognize when a customer wants to be quiet, as opposed to chatting.

These are the basic things a professional driver does. Service the customer. Be friendly and polite. Make them feel cared for.

It's not rocket science.



DRider85 said:


> Well I'm a few months into it now and am a 4.89 and I don't try hard anymore. No forced conversations, no waters, or mints. Waters never helped me get a better rating. I can confirm that now.


Candy/mints are cheap and helpful in cheering up some people. Water is much more problematic as where do you store it all? It takes up valuable trunk space. I try to keep a couple tiny bottles in my center console box just in case someone asks.

Certainly never ever force a conversation. Recognize when someone wants to be quiet, and then be quiet. Conversations should only be natural.

The key: make the customer feel cared for. It's different for each one - figure that out as soon as possible in the ride.


----------



## DrivingForYou

It doesn't say "conversations starter".

It says "*hi I'm Andy and welcome to my car*" and welcome is in a dozen different languages. I put this sign here because in my market I am frequently picking up people with limited or no English skills. It also mentions the phone chargers, aux cord, and XM radio listing, and briefly (one sentence) mentions my interests outside of Lyft. Hardly "childish", and in fact it has received a lot of praise comments for being helpful. Riders love the aux cord. I added it because I had several rides some time ago ask if I had one. Same for the phone Chargers.

*I ADDED THESE THINGS TO MY CAR OR ROUTINE BECAUSE CUSTOMERS HAD ASKED FOR THEM IN PREVIOUS RIDES*.

What I am doing is what I like other drivers to provide when I am a passenger. And I am receiving a very positive response.

Asking if I can adjust temperature is "basic", asking what music someone might like is "basic", offering a phone charging cable is extremely basic, and being friendly is extremely basic. How you consider these basic things to be "way over the top" indicates to me a lack of customer service knowledge on your part. These things take little to no effort on your part, but greatly improve the customer experience.

My feedback from the last two weeks:
















And to add, the OP of this thread is "how to help his poor rating". I listed what I did to bring my rating up, and I'm shocked at the criticism.


----------



## Jennyma

Myndex said:


> It doesn't say "conversations starter".
> 
> It says "*hi I'm Andy and welcome to my car*" and welcome is in a dozen different languages. I put this sign here because in my market I am frequently picking up people with limited or no English skills. It also mentions the phone chargers, aux cord, and XM radio listing, and briefly (one sentence) mentions my interests outside of Lyft. Hardly "childish", and in fact it has received a lot of praise comments for being helpful. Riders love the aux cord. I added it because I had several rides some time ago ask if I had one. Same for the phone Chargers.
> 
> *I ADDED THESE THINGS TO MY CAR OR ROUTINE BECAUSE CUSTOMERS HAD ASKED FOR THEM IN PREVIOUS RIDES*.
> 
> What I am doing is what I like other drivers to provide when I am a passenger. And I am receiving a very positive response.
> 
> Asking if I can adjust temperature is "basic", asking what music someone might like is "basic", offering a phone charging cable is extremely basic, and being friendly is extremely basic. How you consider these basic things to be "way over the top" indicates to me a lack of customer service knowledge on your part. These things take little to no effort on your part, but greatly improve the customer experience.
> 
> My feedback from the last two weeks:
> View attachment 146175
> 
> 
> View attachment 146174


Andrew is making us look bad. My ratings improved after doing a couple of things.

I got a fast track. I do think I got more 5* because I just zip through the 110 now.
I don't pick up line as much. I will do line if primetime or it's dead out.

And I do have mints and gum, I don't offer but it's there if anyone wants to take it. Have tissues and trash/vomit baggies.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Jennyma said:


> Andrew is making us look bad. My ratings improved after doing a couple of things.
> 
> I got a fast track. I do think I got more 5* because I just zip through the 110 now.
> I don't pick up line as much. I will do line if primetime or it's dead out.
> 
> And I do have mints and gum, I don't offer but it's there if anyone wants to take it. Have tissues and trash/vomit baggies.


How am I making you look bad? I'm not doing anything out of the ordinary. Fastrak, Chargers, aux, mints, tissues. I added these things as customers requested, and my ratings improved. Simple math.

We are here to serve the customer.


----------



## Jennyma

Myndex said:


> How am I making you look bad? I'm not doing anything out of the ordinary. Fastrak, Chargers, aux, mints, tissues. I added these things as customers requested, and my ratings improved. Simple math.
> 
> We are here to serve the customer.
> 
> And to add, the OP of this thread is "how to help his poor rating". I listed what I did to bring my rating up, and I'm shocked at the criticism.


I said you are making us look bad because you are so good.


----------



## DrivingForYou

Jennyma said:


> I said you are making us look bad because you are so good.


Nah, it sounds like you are doing the important things for the customer experience...

And yeah they love fastrak on the way to LAX down the 110->105 don't they?!


----------



## Jamesp1234

The only thing the pax like about Line/Pool is the price. As soon as one gets in and sees they have another rider, they blame you. That is why Uber/Lyft started to finally take those low scores for drivers out of the equation and started paying more for Line/Pool. 

If I pick you up on Line/Pool, I want to educate them on how dangerous it is, how hard it is to find some pax, how "*****y" the second/third/fourth rider is, how much longer it takes to get where they are going (save gas as well by driving slow, remember to use the right lanes instead of HOV in case you have to pick up additional riders), etc. I'm sure I'm getting some bad reviews and I've picked up riders that don't do Line/Pool anymore as well.


----------



## Cynergie

DRider85 said:


> Been doing it 3 days. Don't know what I did wrong. Is it harder to maintain a good rating with lyft than Uber? What should I do to improve? What do these riders want? The city can be hectic, I'm trying the best I can. In Uber i am a 4.88 after 175 rides. I had 19 five stars before getting anything less. And with lyft after only 19 rides I am a 4.67! I'm barely above the minimum rating I need to keep activation. I don't want to be deactivated. Why are lyft riders more 2 faced? They think a 4 is good or something?


You do realize you're operating in one of the most difficult markets in the country, right? NYC is perhaps the only other market that's worse than the Bay area one. As you well know by now, driving in SF city is BRUTAL. That's before you get to the pax you need to bus around town.

That being said, SF pax are extremely hard to please. Because they're very self entitled, vain, mercurial, impatient, thin skinned, egocentric, obnoxious, and so absolute beasts because they realize the extent of power they wield over drivers with the ridiculous LyfUber rating system.

One way to try and repair your rating is to give driving in SF city a rest. Try

1. driving over in Oakland in the Berkelely area. Or Oakland/S. San Francisco/North San Jose areas until you get your rating back up. Also 
2. when pax are leaving your vehicle, be sure to THANK them for riding with YOU as a LyfUber driver. And if possible, 
3. tell them how great your experience was driving with them. Do this while 
4. showing them you're swiping a 5 star rating of them as they're getting out your ride. Odds are, they'll be extremely flattered and reciprocate on the 5 star favor. Because remember, they can now see their pax rating that us drivers are giving them. Do it even if you hated the pax/ride experience. Lie and 5 star them. You can always request LyfUber CS change it later for whatever reason. Use this to your advantage because I doubt if pax have this convenience once they rate you in the system. I think their rating is a permanent one.

Not sure what you're doing while driving but do you attempt to interact with pax at all? Or are you considered unfriendly because you don't attempt to greet them or interact at all? You have to gauge each pax that gets in the car. If a pax made a point of socializing with their smartphone, I'd leave them alone and play soft music in background. If they were chatty, I let them do the talking. Then inject personal queries from time to time. Ask them for their opinions on current events, places to eat etc.

Small talk like how was your day? What music would you like to listen to/fav radio station? If they're feeling down, say something to brighten their day etc. etc. That would open a conversation tree (fro the chatty ones) or help the more reserved ones relax. One pax even requested I turn the music off so they could nap. When I dropped this pax off, they smiled, thanked me for helping cure their stress tension headache, and tipped me a $6. Apparently they'd never had an Uber driver ask them their likes/dislikes on a ride. Like if they wanted their ride to be quiet. This pax had assumed a quiet backseat ride was not an option until they met me. 

Regardless, little things like that (and keeping practical things like tissues/barf bags in glove compartment for pregnant pax, pax with colds/allergies) can go a long way. Perhaps chilled water if a hot day. But really no other luxury freebies like mints/candies needed.

However, I brought my rating back up to a respectable 4.8 by just being a good listener and doing what pax wanted (taking their short cut nav suggestions etc). IMO most pax (especially if they're chatty type) like to feel special if you the driver show them you're apparently interested in what they have to say.

OT: This is also where I've got some of the most useful business/economic gossip related to Lyft/Uber from their employees btw. One rider *****ed the whole way at being screwed over by a fellow coworker. Apparently this resulted in them missing an important end of quarter bonus with Uber. So it seems Travis dog eat dog culture is still alive and well at Uber HQ in SF.

Another (a highly buzzed accountant who I picked up after a late night bar hop) was an auditor for Lyft/Uber and other tech companies like Twitter. He said Lyft wasn't doing so hot in its management reserve dept, because of the millions its treasury was bleeding to pay its IC driver base. That was before Lyft was successful in raising that recent $600 million round earlier this summer. So yes, the better boyfriend does have to worry about it's dirty laundry. Just like Uber does.

In both these cases, I received a 5 star rating for apparently being a really great listener. At least if their feedback comments are to be believed


----------



## Uber_Yota_916

Lyft passengers fall into three groups. 
1. Anti Uber / feminist
2. Price comparison shoppers
3. Pax who can't use Uber or were thrown off the system

1 & 2 are ok passengers. #3 I screen and don't pick up.


----------

